# Realtek 8180 (Netgear MA521) WLAN-Konfiguration

## Kaeptn

Hi.

Ich hab vor laengerem schon einmal zu dem Thema gepostet, jedoch konnte mir da keiner helfen.

Ich hab frueher RedHat 9 verwendet und mir zu dieser Zeit eine Netgear MA521 WLAN-Karte gekauft. Diese konnte ich auch sofort verweden:

insmod -f rtl8180_24x.o

/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para ssid2scan=NETGEAR

/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para networktype=infra

/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 enable

/sbin/dhclient wlan0

Tada, alles funktionierte.

Jedoch geht das jetzt einfach nicht mehr...

Nach einer Weile steigt die Prozessorlast ins unermessliche und das SYstem friert ein... (mit top kann ich zwar keinen Prozess sehen, der viel beansprucht, aber der Luefter wird immer lauter und das System ruckelt gewaltig)

Auch wenn ich mit /sbin/ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.16 up

mache, krieg ich keine Verbindung.

Wenn ich dhclient starte, bekommt der einfach vom DHCP-Server keine IP zugewiesen.

Ich poste einfach mal die Ausgabe von /var/log/messages wenn ich die oben genannten Dinge ausfuere:

```

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: 

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: ******** RTL8180 Wireless Lan Driver 2003-06-11 loaded********

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: 03:00.0: region #0 IS a PIO resource!

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: request_region(0x00004400,0x00000100) !

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: STA is NOT acting as AP!

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: LITTLE_ENDIAN memory access

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: station mode eeprom info

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: EEpromAddressSize = 8!

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: eepromID = 0x8129

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: EEPROMVersion = 0x0102

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: Tx Power Level, channel 0 = 0xb0

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: Tx Power Level, channel 1 = 0xb0

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: Tx Power Level, channel 2 = 0xb0

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: Tx Power Level, channel 3 = 0xb0

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: Tx Power Level, channel 4 = 0xb0

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: Tx Power Level, channel 5 = 0xb0

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: Tx Power Level, channel 6 = 0xb0

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: Tx Power Level, channel 7 = 0xb0

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: Tx Power Level, channel 8 = 0xb0

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: Tx Power Level, channel 9 = 0xb0

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: Tx Power Level, channel 10 = 0xb0

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: Tx Power Level, channel 11 = 0xb0

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: Tx Power Level, channel 12 = 0xb0

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: Tx Power Level, channel 13 = 0xb0

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: ChannelPlan = 0x0002

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: RFChipID = 0x0003

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: EEPROMVersion > 0x0101

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: AntennaDiversity = TRUE

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: CSThreshold = 0x000b

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: DigitalPhy = FALSE

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: DefaultAntennaB = FALSE

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: CSMethod = RCR_EnCS1

Feb 14 12:42:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: wlan driver loaded. ioaddr=0x4400, irq=9, MAC_addr=0:9:5b:63:c2:e9

Feb 14 12:43:27 localhost kernel: RTL8180: Use RTL private command [ssid2scan]

Feb 14 12:43:37 localhost kernel: RTL8180: Use RTL private command [networktype]

Feb 14 12:43:43 localhost kernel: RTL8180:  ------ Enable wlan driver ------

Feb 14 12:43:43 localhost kernel: RTL8180: WLAN driver version 1.3

Feb 14 12:43:43 localhost kernel: RTL8180: wireless LAN controller RTL8180 + philips RF.

Feb 14 12:43:43 localhost kernel: RTL8180: PHILIPS_Config() 

Feb 14 12:43:43 localhost kernel: RTL8180: PHILIPS_Config() - Analog mode

Feb 14 12:43:43 localhost kernel: RTL8180: ENABLE_RTL_DCST

Feb 14 12:43:43 localhost kernel: RTL8180:  Set dot11PrivacyInvoked = 0. 

Feb 14 12:43:43 localhost kernel: RTL8180:  encryptmode = RTL_ENC_NONE

Feb 14 12:43:43 localhost kernel: RTL8180:  wepkeymode = WEP_MODE_OFF

Feb 14 12:43:44 localhost kernel: RTL8180: Select a BSS and Join it at channel 11.

Feb 14 12:43:44 localhost kernel: RTL8180: Join Request Timeout 1 times. Select another BSS to Join.

Feb 14 12:43:44 localhost kernel: RTL8180: Select a BSS and Join it at channel 11.

Feb 14 12:43:44 localhost kernel: RTL8180: ----------------------------------------------------------

Feb 14 12:43:44 localhost kernel: RTL8180: wlan0 Link status:

Feb 14 12:43:44 localhost kernel: RTL8180:    Channel number = 11

Feb 14 12:43:44 localhost kernel: RTL8180:    beacon period = 100

Feb 14 12:43:44 localhost kernel: RTL8180:    BSSID = 0x00:0x09:0x5b:0x6d:0x17:0xa0

Feb 14 12:43:44 localhost kernel: RTL8180:    SSID = NETGEAR

Feb 14 12:43:44 localhost kernel: RTL8180:    Capability = 0x21

Feb 14 12:43:44 localhost kernel: RTL8180:    AID = 0x01

Feb 14 12:43:44 localhost kernel: RTL8180:    Operational rate = 0x0F <bit 0~3 = 1~11 Mbps>

Feb 14 12:43:44 localhost kernel: RTL8180: ----------------------------------------------------------

Feb 14 12:43:45 localhost kernel: RTL8180: Roaming...

Feb 14 12:43:46 localhost kernel: RTL8180: Select a BSS and Join it at channel 11.

Feb 14 12:43:46 localhost kernel: RTL8180: wlan_sta_tbl_add return false!

Feb 14 12:43:46 localhost kernel: RTL8180: ----------------------------------------------------------

Feb 14 12:43:46 localhost kernel: RTL8180: wlan0 Link status:

Feb 14 12:43:46 localhost kernel: RTL8180:    Channel number = 11

Feb 14 12:43:46 localhost kernel: RTL8180:    beacon period = 100

Feb 14 12:43:46 localhost kernel: RTL8180:    BSSID = 0x00:0x09:0x5b:0x6d:0x17:0xa0

Feb 14 12:43:46 localhost kernel: RTL8180:    SSID = NETGEAR

Feb 14 12:43:46 localhost kernel: RTL8180:    Capability = 0x21

Feb 14 12:43:46 localhost kernel: RTL8180:    AID = 0x01

Feb 14 12:43:46 localhost kernel: RTL8180:    Operational rate = 0x0F <bit 0~3 = 1~11 Mbps>

Feb 14 12:43:46 localhost kernel: RTL8180: ----------------------------------------------------------

Feb 14 12:43:46 localhost kernel: RTL8180: Roaming...

```

So geht das dann ewig weiter...

```

london root # cardctl ident

Socket 0:

  no product info available

  manfid: 0x0000, 0x024c

  function: 6 (network)

Socket 1:

  no product info available

london root # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge (rev 05)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #3) (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge (rev 42)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801CAM IDE U100 (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]

02:05.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev a8)

02:05.1 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev a8)

02:05.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller

02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 42)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.: Unknown device 8180 (rev 20)

```

Das zu meinem System.

Bitte, bitte, helft mir bei meinem Problem! Ich brauche die Karte dringend!!

Vielen Dank

Bye,

Fritz

----------

## dakjo

HI, hast du zufällig ein Kernel Update gemacht ????

Der Realtek Treiber funzt nur, wenn du den Original Kernel von den Red Hat CDs nimmst. Nochnichtmal mit den Vanilla sources von 2.4.20 hab ich ihn zum rennen gebracht.

Ich hab mir schliesslich ne andere bestellt.

----------

## Kaeptn

Ich bin ja jetzt nicht mehr bei RedHat. Verwend jetzt Gentoo.

```

bash-2.05b$ uname -a

Linux london 2.4.22-gentoo-r5 #3 SMP Mon Jan 26 19:11:53 CET 2004 i686 Mobile Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1.70GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

----------

## KaterGonzo

Geht denn überhaupt kein Kernel? Ich habe nämlich dasselbe Problem mit der  Netgear ma-521 (realtek 8180). Ich werde jetzt wohl oder übel nen anderen Kernel nehmen müssen! Mit welchm Kernel funzt denn die Karte?

----------

## Kaeptn

Hi.

Ich habs schlussendlich mit einem 2.4.20er Kernel geschafft, und zwar dem:

2.4.20-gentoo-r14

Falls du an meiner Konfiguration interessiert bist, ich stell sie dir hier online:

http://www.dimmel.at/linux/.config

Bye,

Fritz

----------

## pixelcatcher

traurig aber wahr.... konnte meine karte (WPC0101, gleicher Chip) auch nur ein paar mal verwenden.... aber mit nem anderen 2.4.20Kernel will sie einfach nicht, und ich sehs auch nicht ein nur wegen der WLAN Karte meinen kernel downzugraden....

----------

## theche

meint ihr keine ip vom dhcp server zugewiesen zu bekommen ist ein treiberproblem? hab das nämlich auch...mit der wlankarte ausm centrino-paket

mit verschlüsselung-->timeout

ohne gehts wunderbar...ich probier mal demnächst die treiber von intel

----------

## pixelcatcher

es ist ein Treiberproblem, da diese nur mit dem 2.4er Kernel funktionieren, bzw sich überhaupt mal laden lassen.

----------

